# Good site/WildCamping spot for Valencia



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
Has anyone discovered a good overnight stop for visiting Valencia?
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

You can park up on the port without problems or the official aire at the Ciduadad atmosferic here http://www.cac.es/

My preference would be to park at the station at Algemesi (you could spend the night here )catch the train into Valencia ask for estacion nord.when returning catch the train going to La Alculdia De Crespins and NOT NOT the one going to Gandia.

Or look here http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php
The aire at carcaixente is within walking distance of the station.Not sure if you need the gandia train back to here though

If you do go to Valencia Get a map from TO make sure to see inside the post office in the main square(look up at ceiling ).And the out side of the ceramic museum.
Don't go on a Monday as all sites are closed.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

haven't been there but this was in our own campsite reviews section
http://www.collvertcamping.com/en/index.html


----------



## benoodle (Jan 9, 2012)

*Valencia*

We are visiting Valencia in April 2014 the information from the members is wonderful .
We are new to motorhomes so the help is invaluable.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

This is also a good site,
http://www.areasac.es/v_portal/apartados/apartado.asp?te=4


----------

